# 92FS Recoil Spring Guide



## WAHOOMAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello All (Happy New Year!!!). I recently shot both my Beretta 92FS and 92FS Compact. When I was cleaning both weapons, I noticed the recoil spring guide for the compact was solid metal, while the recoil spring guide for the full size 92FS was plastic. Is the plastic recoil guide for the full size 92FS the norm for this weapon? The 92FS compact was purchased new and my 92FS full size was purchased used. Thanks for the input.


----------



## loper (Nov 5, 2011)

Yep, plastic is normal. All of our M9's had plastic guides in them, and my two year old 92FS does, as well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They changed pver to polymer guiderods back around 2003 or so.

I have 2 compacts and noticed that 2. The compacts that came in this year have not been imported into the USA in over 10 years. They are not a normal production gun.

More than likely, they did a limited run. And, no need to go about redesigning the guiderod in the computer just for that.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I've never gotten my hands on a 92fs that came with a metal guide rod... 

and the only m9 I ever had my hands on with a plastic guide rod came from a reserve det half full of fiveoh whose supply guy's idea of part replacement was nicking from one gov allocation and putting into another... it made sense to him... however obviously this was bad juju (the allocation thing, the fire arm ran fine on multiple gun shoots). 

metal or plastic, it's all the same besides weight, most of the time.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I owned two different Beretta 92s in the late 80s, both had metal guide rods. All early (first several years' production) military M9s also had metal guide rods. Never saw a plastic guide rod on a Beretta 92-series or military M9 weapon up through the end of the 90s (had little interaction with them after that).


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I can only attest to my metal guide rod's durability and function with over 15,000 flawless rounds in a 1993 92G. It will last for over a 100 years I suppose, that would be the only benefit over polymer in my opinion. I like the performance of the polymer rods in my storms, but it would be very foreign and needless to me to have a polymer guide rod in my 92.


----------



## rhodco (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine has a blued steel guide rod.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

I just received the steel recoil rod and gold finish spring yesterday. I was disappointed that it was _not _black. I will have to call Beretta later on today.
I also received the locking block kit. I am slowly building my spare parts kit for the future.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is one they sell with a special coating - that is gold. I believe it is some self lubricated coating, if I remember right.

It is listed as such. Is that not the one you ordered?


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> There is one they sell with a special coating - that is gold. I believe it is some self lubricated coating, if I remember right.
> 
> It is listed as such. Is that not the one you ordered?


I believe he's talking about the spring being gold. The rod that comes with it is stainless. They do offer the blued rod, though, sold separately.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

The rod was stainless with the gold finish spring. I returned it today. I will order a black one to match the gun soon. For now I will just stick with the plastic.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My Beretta 96 FS Centurion has a blued steel guide rod.

My 92D Centurion does as well.


----------

